# A couple of jobs



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Had a chance to take some after shots today of a couple projects we've been working on for the past couple months.











Obligatory door knob shot included.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice looking place. Did you do the staining?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Nice looking place. Did you do the staining?


yes, all the cabinets are stained and finished with Osmo Hard Wax finish.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks great! Those glass stairs are interesting.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

PRC said:


> Looks great! Those glass stairs are interesting.


yeah, the painting is the least interesting thing about that house.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

The four pics with color and the knob shot are from another 1920s repaint/remodel project, not the glass stair house. I guess it's pretty obvious, but somehow all the pics got mixed up.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

The thing that really stands out is the stained wood work. It helps bring together and soften the use of all the glass, metal and stone. The place would feel cold without it.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Oh sure, take pics of the exterior when it's dark outside so we can't scrutinize it.

JK. Looks awesome.

Although you may be playing with fire taking such a close pic of that door knob. Just saying. This thread could get ugly.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Had a chance to take some after shots today of a couple projects we've been working on for the past couple months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean you didn't remove the knob?  HACK


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> You mean you didn't remove the knob?  HACK


 we removed all the hardware from the doors and jambs. My guys aren't skilled enough to cut around everything in place.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> The four pics with color and the knob shot are from another 1920s repaint/remodel project, not the glass stair house. I guess it's pretty obvious, but somehow all the pics got mixed up.


Thanks. I figured it was either something like that or a MAJOR remodel....

Nice looking work on both jobs.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Oh sure, take pics of the exterior when it's dark outside so we can't scrutinize it. JK. Looks awesome. Although you may be playing with fire taking such a close pic of that door knob. Just saying. This thread could get ugly.


 I don't think the sky ever got much brighter than that today. 

I just noticed the lower vertical screw slot on the keyhole trim is out of plumb. I tried to create a nice radial pattern with the knob's three screws.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Excellent work Excel. Do you ever have professional photos taken of high-end projects such as this to use for your website or other marketing materials?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

PNW Painter said:


> Excellent work Excel. Do you ever have professional photos taken of high-end projects such as this to use for your website or other marketing materials?


 I haven't yet. I will usually just carpet bomb a job with 50-60 iPhone pics and choose the best 3-4 for marketing material. Unfortunately, I didn't do a very good job filtering my PaintTalk pics.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Great work as always George.

Iphone 6?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Seattlepainting said:


> Great work as always George. Iphone 6?


Thanks John. Yes, all photos taken with an iPhone 6. I know, they're not quite Shearer quality (the photos that is!).


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Here some pics with my new iPhone 6


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

hi john, is it actual epoxy builders bog you guys use to timber fill the kitchen cabinets or an acrylic filler thats much easier to sand?


----------

